# The dead coming to visit.



## Gracie (Jul 20, 2021)

I thought we had a paranormal forum here...but either I am blind or I am too dumb to find it. So....I'm putting this thread in here since it says "nothing matters here" or somesuch.

Anyway...has anyone ever experienced a visitation from a deceased loved one? Human or pet. Just to let you know they are ok, or just to be near you for the short time they have energy wise to visit.

Wanna share your stories?

AND NO BASHING those who truly believe this happens/happened. Otherwise, I'll cuss ya out.


----------



## Muhammed (Jul 20, 2021)

Recently I've had dreams featuring deceased very close loved ones. My mother and my half sister both unexpectedly passed away in 2019. But it seems like just yesterday. Those fleeting moments during my slumber are precious to me.

Then I wake up and realize that they're still gone.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 20, 2021)

I frequently dream of deceased  loved ones.  Is it a dream or an actual visitation?  Who knows.

When I was a young girl, 10 or so, I was quite lonely so I made up an imaginary friend.  I called her Mary Elizabeth.  She had long blonde hair and was a bit shorter than I.   Not once did I think of her being in any way real.  I made up everything about her.  Consciously made up.   I told my mother about my imaginary friend.  

We were at a friend's house and their old grandpa was there telling us about the days when the whole neighborhood was a swamp.  They drained it, filled it and built houses.  Grandpa used to go hunting there back in the day.  Sad story, he said, a girl must have gotten lost in that swamp.  She was never seen again.  The story was she fell in a deeper part  and died.  They never did find Mary Elizabeth's body.  Such a pretty girl,  short with long blonde hair.

I made it up.  I know I did.


----------



## fncceo (Jul 20, 2021)

The dead visit me, but they don't stay long.

I never bring out the good wine and cheese.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 20, 2021)

We are all the dead, just here for a visit.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jul 20, 2021)

Gracie said:


> I thought we had a paranormal forum here...but either I am blind or I am too dumb to find it. So....I'm putting this thread in here since it says "nothing matters here" or somesuch.
> 
> Anyway...has anyone ever experienced a visitation from a deceased loved one? Human or pet. Just to let you know they are ok, or just to be near you for the short time they have energy wise to visit.
> 
> ...


There is a Paranormal forum in the Hobbies section.
 Moved the thread there for you.


----------



## fncceo (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Jul 20, 2021)

Nope, they die, and I don't see them again for some reason? Odd that way.


----------



## Care4all (Jul 20, 2021)

Twice, both not relatives.

Once was a friend and coworker's mother.  He was 19 and a very promising employee, and I had befriended his mother, who was an alcoholic....drank a 6 pack every night.... But she was a very sweet woman, single mother who was a married man's mistress for 10 plus years....Eric knew him, as his Uncle and did not know he was his father when young... But his father/uncle just stopped coming over...completely disappeared, though his mother continued to get checks from him monthly, to take care of them both.

Anyway, she paid for her mistake, with liver failure...so sad....he was just 19, and a group of us at work organized a cleaning and painting, and getting the house he inherited for sale party....about 6 of us.  Eric was so sad and distraught and almost mad, about his mom's drinking and basically killing herself via the bottle.....  I tried so hard to help her...and was making progress with her...but it was just too late, her liver was on its way out already....she so loved Eric and his father so much.

It was an overnight, two day ordeal so we were all sleeping where we could in the living room....I was lucky and got one of the couches.

That night, his mom...Peachy was her nickname, came to me in my dream... She said to me, clear as day...  Tell Eric I love him, and I am okay...I'm not in pain anymore.  I could smell her...that's how real it seemed, then Peachy said to me, please watch over Eric.  Then immediately, I woke up....it was so real, I mean realer than real.... When I told him, he said, I wish she had come to me!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 21, 2021)

Several.
And one event was witnessed by two others... three if you count the dog 

  But honestly, there is little reason to tell what happened. You will overwhelmingly not be believed. So... there is that.
And I get it, there are many things that can cause bumps in the night.
It is just that my experiences are, a bit more defined than that.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 21, 2021)

Care4all said:


> Twice, both not relatives.
> 
> Once was a friend and coworker's mother.  He was 19 and a very promising employee, and I had befriended his mother, who was an alcoholic....drank a 6 pack every night.... But she was a very sweet woman, single mother who was a married man's mistress for 10 plus years....Eric knew him, as his Uncle and did not know he was his father when young... But his father/uncle just stopped coming over...completely disappeared, though his mother continued to get checks from him monthly, to take care of them both.
> 
> ...


Just sayin... that sounds like "DRC"... Dream-reality confusion. These kinds of "very real" dreams always occur right before a person awakens.
You are still having a dream at the moment your brain is switching from unconscious to conscious. So it can seem incredibly real.


----------



## Care4all (Jul 21, 2021)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Just sayin... that sounds like "DRC"... Dream-reality confusion. These kinds of "very real" dreams always occur right before a person awakens.
> You are still having a dream at the moment your brain is switching from unconscious to conscious. So it can seem incredibly real.


I don't know what it was....I can only say, it seemed, felt, and smelled real....

It very well could have been my own mind playing tricks on me, to make me feel better....because the visit or perceived visit, did relieve some of my sadness and pain, and I did feel it was my duty and mission to make certain her son succeeded in life, and was ok.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 21, 2021)

Care4all said:


> I don't know what it was....I can only say, it seemed, felt, and smelled real....
> 
> It very well could have been my own mind playing tricks on me, to make me feel better....because the visit or perceived visit, did relieve some of my sadness and pain, and I did feel it was my duty and mission to make certain her son succeeded in life, and was ok.


 And good on you for applying your most valuable asset - your time - to someone who needed it.
Not enough of that anymore. 
When my father passed Jan. 2017, I received several texts and Facebook messages "sorry about your loss"... from people who didn't appear at the funeral.  FFS... is this what we have become?
   Kudos care4all for actually giving your time.


----------



## Muhammed (Jul 21, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> We are all the dead, just here for a visit.


For the last decade, I've had a sneaking suspicion that you, and several other posters here, were actually zombies.

Now you've finally admitted to it.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 21, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> For the last decade, I've had a sneaking suspicion that you, and several other posters here, were actually zombies.
> 
> Now you've finally admitted to it.


Yes, we are always looking for brains to eat.











Sealybobo is completely safe.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Aug 11, 2021)

Not a loved one, but there were a lot of hauntings in the building in which I lived, next to the old hospital in a small town, in the basement of which was the morgue.  On one occasion, I caught something balancing on another object in a way that was physically impossible and which, no matter how hard I tried later, I could not duplicate.  I was embarrassed that I reacted the way I did -- when I saw it (on my work table while I was distracted with a project I was working on -- I just grabbed it and said out loud "What the hell are you doing there?"  Then I realized how bizarre and impossible the juxtaposition of those two objects was, and immediately wished I'd had the presence of mind to remain calm and take a photo of it!  Same location, I left for a five week trip and came back to find the burner on under my teakettle on the stove.  I am the person who will check something three or four times -- locked doors at night, burners off before I leave the house -- and I know without a hint of doubt that I checked the stove at least that many times before leaving my home to go on such a long trip.  Same apartment, my small dog often sat staring at nothing and barking fiercely.  Many of my neighbors who lived in the same building had their own haunting stories.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 11, 2021)

I heard this story once of this big white house where someone who is clearly dead was sometimes seen wandering the halls. Sometimes, late at night, people hear a voice saying "C'mon man!" over and over. Creepy.


----------



## miketx (Nov 29, 2021)

I think we have a ghost in this house. Funny things happen like voices at 2 am and things being moved and lights coming on. I saw an old grey headed very frail woman sitting at the table one time I was up late. I asked the neighbor what the lady that lived here looked like and he described what I saw.


----------



## Paranormal Conviction (Apr 19, 2022)

Care4all said:


> Twice, both not relatives.
> 
> Once was a friend and coworker's mother.  He was 19 and a very promising employee, and I had befriended his mother, who was an alcoholic....drank a 6 pack every night.... But she was a very sweet woman, single mother who was a married man's mistress for 10 plus years....Eric knew him, as his Uncle and did not know he was his father when young... But his father/uncle just stopped coming over...completely disappeared, though his mother continued to get checks from him monthly, to take care of them both.
> 
> ...


Hello. I would like to interview you for a podcast. These are done over the phone, from the comfort of you favorite chair or couch, and then posted to YouTube. Feel free to E mail ParanormalConviction at G mail dot com if you would like to be a guest. Thank You!


----------



## Ringo (Jul 16, 2022)

Four DEAD at grave-digging - Gunshot victim mows down three people in bizarre incident
					

Three persons who were attending a grave-digging exercise in Westmoreland on Sunday were mowed down by a farmer trying to escape from gunmen who shot him moments earlier along the Jerusalem Mountain main road in the parish. The police’s Corporate...




					jamaica-star.com


----------

